#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Χαοτική νομοθεσία του Ελληνικού κράτους

## Ubiquites

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω ποια είναι η άποψη σας για το γεγονός ότι το ίδιο μας το κράτος εκδίδει συνεχώς νόμους, παρανόμους κλπ... χωρίς ταυτόχρονα να τα ομαδοποιεί κάπως ώστε να ξέρει κάποιος τι έχει καταργηθεί ή ανανεωθεί σε βάθος χρόνου. Το να γράφουν στα ΦΕΚ ο τάδε νόμος (σε αριθμούς) καταργήθηκε ή οτιδήποτε δεν εξυπηρετεί καθόλου, γιατί μπορεί κάποιος πανεύκολα να χαθεί.

Πέρα από το γεγονός ότι υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές ασάφειες και πρέπει να επικοινωνείς με συναδέρφους για να δεις αυτοί πως το αντιλαμβάνονται διαβάζοντας τα συγκεκριμένα κομμάτια.

Θεωρώ ότι είναι απαράδεκτο που επικρατεί τόσο μπάχαλο στα θέματα νομοθεσίας και το κράτος αδιαφορεί, με αποτέλεσμα η εφαρμογή του νόμου να μην είναι αποτελεσματική.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν έχεις άδικο σε τίποτα απ' όσα γράφεις.
Εξάλλου αυτά έχουν ειπωθεί χιλιάδες φορές ανεπισήμως αλλά και επισήμως.
Και το αποτέλεσμα ποιο; Άλλαξε κάτι προς το καλύτερο;
Ίσα-ίσα συνεχίζεται ο βομβαρδισμός με νόμους, εγκυκλίους, υπουργικές αποφάσεις και όπως ορθά επισήμανες, δεχόμενων πολλών ερμηνειών.

Ας δούμε και τα βήματα που έχουν γίνει:
Ευτυχώς η πρόσβαση στη νομοθεσία είναι πλέον εύκολη λόγω διαδικτύου και δωρεάν καθότι η πρόσβαση στο et.gr είναι ελεύθερη και δωρεάν.
Όμως, το παραπάνω μεγάλο όφελος κινδυνεύουμε να το χάσουμε με την μετονομασία των κανονισμών σε πρότυπα και προδιαγραφές που πωλούνται από τον ΕΛΟΤ.Κωδικοποίηση της βασικής πολεοδομικής νομοθεσία έχει γίνει αλλά είναι σταγόνα στον ωκεανό της συνολικής νομοθεσίας.Υπάρχουν ιστοσελίδες των Υπουργείων για την ενημέρωση των πολιτών για κάθε νέα εγκύκλιο, απόφαση, νόμο που εκδίδουν.Υπάρχουν ιστοσελίδες δωρεάν αναζήτησης πληροφοριών π.χ. για το αν ένας οικισμός είναι παραδοσιακός ή όχι.
Τι πρέπει να γίνει:
*Απλοποίηση* - *Κωδικοποίηση* - *Δωρεάν πρόσβαση* όλων ημών των πολιτών σε κάθε διάταξη (ακόμα και στα πρότυπα του ΕΛΟΤ) που μας υποχρεώνουν να ακολουθήσουμε κάποιους κανόνες.
Θα αναφέρω ένα απλό παράδειγμα *απλοποίησης*:
Κατάργηση του συντελεστή δόμησης!
Αναλογιστείτε πόσες διατάξεις και πόσες εργατοώρες αφιερώνονται για να υπολογίσουμε τι μετρά, τι δεν μετρά στη δόμηση. 
Ο έλεγχος της κάλυψης, θέσης στο γεωτεμάχιο και του όγκου θα έπρεπε να είναι αρκετοί.

Παράδειγμα *κωδικοποίησης*:
α. Τα αρχεία PDF που φτιάχνω για ΝΟΚ, 4178, 4030, Κτηριοδομικό και τα οποία διαθέτω είτε δωρεάν είτε επί πληρωμή, θα έπρεπε να τα φτιάχνει και να τα ενημερώνει συνεχώς το ίδιο το κράτος ή έστω το ΤΕΕ. 
β. Να κάνω κλικ σε ένα χάρτη και να βλέπω τους ισχύοντες όρους δόμησης σήμερα σ' αυτό το σημείο, τις χρήσεις γης, το αν είναι δάσος, αν είναι αρχαιολογικός χώρος, αν είναι παραδοσιακός οικισμός και πολλά άλλα.

Οι τεχνολογικές δυνατότητες υπάρχουν.
Τα απαιτούμενα χρήματα είναι ελάχιστα σε σχέση με τα οφέλη για την εθνική οικονομία.
Γιατί δεν γίνονται;
Διότι αυτοί που αποφασίζουν δεν έχουν όραμα ή δεν έχουν γνώση ή δεν έχουν θέληση ή και τα τρία.
Διότι εμείς δεν τα ζητούμε όπως πρέπει ή δεν εκλέγουμε τους κατάλληλους ανθρώπους.

----------


## Ubiquites

Κ. Χάρη πραγματικά έχετε κάνει εξαιρετική δουλειά. Μακάρι το κράτος να είχε έστω λίγο την δική σας οργανοτικότητα. Προσωπικά υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές φορές στις οποίες σας ευγνωμονώ πάνω στη δουλειά μου γιατί δεν θέλω ούτε να φανταστώ πόσο πιο δύσκολη θα ήταν αν δεν είχα τα pdf αρχεία σας ή έστω να διαβάσω απορίες και συζητήσεις άλλων μηχανικών μέσα απο τη σελίδα σας. Ειλικρινά να είστε πάντα καλά...

----------

